# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Câu nói hay về tình yêu bạn nên tìm hiểu

## viet_lequang

Người đàn ông tình nguyện vì bạn mà theo đuổi mọi thứ chưa hẳn đã thật lòng yêu bạn, bởi vì thứ mà anh ta theo đuổi được không hẳn thuộc về bạn.
Người đàn ông tình nguyện vì bạn mà từ bỏ tất cả mới là người thật tâm yêu bạn, bởi vì những thứ mà anh ta vứt bỏ đều là những thứ thiết thực nhất gắn liền với cuộc đời anh ta.
Có lẽ cần phải trải qua tuổi thanh xuân mới có thể hiểu được tuổi xuân là khoảng thời gian ta sống ích kỷ biết chừng nào. Có lúc nghĩ, sở dĩ tình yêu cần phải đi một vòng tròn lớn như vậy, phải trả một cái giá quá đắt như thế, là bởi vì nó đến không đúng thời điểm. Khi có được tình yêu, chúng ta thiếu đi trí tuệ. Đợi đến khi có đủ trí tuệ, chúng ta đã không còn sức lực để yêu một tình yêu thuần khiết nữa.
Khi bắt đầu, nó giống như ánh ban mai ấm áp vào buổi sáng…
Dần dần nó trở nên cháy bỏng và gay gắt như cái nắng giữa trưa…
Sau khi sức nóng lên đến đỉnh điểm, nó trở nên nhạt dần và lạnh đi vào buổi chiều…
Và cuối cùng nó tắt hẳn vào buổi tối…
Hạnh phúc không phải xa tận chân trời. Mà hạnh phúc là những điều luôn hiện diện xung quanh ta. Những điều bình dị nhưng chỉ cần cùng được làm với người ấy cũng đủ để bạn hạnh phúc.
Yêu:
Không có nghĩa là…
Nhất thiết phải gặp mặt nhau…
Cùng đi chơi và…nói thật nhiều câu yêu thương…
Mà đôi khi…
Yêu chỉ đơn giản…
Là sự quan tâm nhau qua những dòng tin nhắn.
Với tất cả những tình cảm chân thật nhất là đủ…
Và…
Chỉ vậy thôi…!
Bài viết đầy đủ: *https://******************/top-10-cau...cuoc-song.html*

----------

